# Ealy Line Knife - A quickie



## daveb (Nov 15, 2014)

A brief review of Del's Line Knife:

I picked up one of Del's line knives (Thanks Rick!) early this summer and have been having a great time with it. Not on the line (I'm a civilian with a catering hobby) but outside with my BBQ smoker and grills.
​ When I first bought it I was able to compare it with Randy's Line knife in some prep work for a catering gig. I preferred the height and the thinner blade of Randy's for prepping vegs and trimming raw protein.
​ 



​ Couple cases of thighs for skewering.

But when I took it outside it excelled with cooked meat. I did not cut through bone but with the robust blade I didn't have to worry if I bumped a one or two along the way. It ate up the crust of briskets and produced nice thin slices (sorry - can't find the pic). It separated ribs like it was born for it. (Cooked a LOT of ribs this summer). And chickens? I usually smoke or grill them spatchcocked. It turned them into serving pieces faster than we could pass the sauce.




​ Another catering shot - baby backs for 40 peeps






​ My house - St Louis style






What a score













Yardbirds






Letting the knife rest


I like the AEBL variant because I'm not as quick with a wipe as I should be and BBQ is messy work. It sharpens well and keeps a keen edge. I typically would give it a few strokes on a G4K while the meat was on. Don't know that it needed it but I like showing off for guests. Fit and Finish is excellent, as to be expected with a knife marked "Ealy".
​ 



At Ease


A good knife in the kitchen. A great knife in the pit. I would encourage anyone that enjoys outdoor cooking to add one of these to their arsenal.​


----------



## chinacats (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice review, I always wondered exactly the best use for a 'line knife' and it sounds like you've found it. 

Cheers


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 15, 2014)

Great review Dave...also, I just love this shot...summarizes everything about our little hobby here.



daveb said:


>


​


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 15, 2014)

I wish I had jumped on this one. Love the koa and AEB-L stainless factor.
Excellent review!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 15, 2014)

"Nice Score" -did anybody else see that? 
Good review and pics Dave.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice review. I really had to hold back on the one in BST earlier this week. Looks like these knives are winners.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 15, 2014)

I love the pics, especially the one where you are demonstrating the importance of letting a knife rest :groucho: . Nice review as well Dave.


----------

